# Mayúsculas con tilde



## juanmamej

En algunas publicaciones he visto que en los títulos escritos en mayúscula no utilizan las tildes. Es correcto omitirlas? Incluso a veces textos completos en mayúscula sin tildes.

TITULO EN MAYUSCULA SIN TILDES
TÍTULO EN MAYÚSCULA CON TILDES


----------



## lazarus1907

La Real Academia española nunca ha dicho que las mayúsculas puedan prescindir de la tilde, aunque así nos lo hayan enseñado en la escuela a algunos. Si lees la ortografía de la RAE verás que dicen bien claro que las mayúsculas deben ir acentuadas igual que las minúsculas.

Saludos


----------



## juanmamej

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La Real Academia española nunca ha dicho que las mayúsculas puedan prescindir de la tilde, aunque así nos lo hayan enseñado en la escuela a algunos. Si lees la ortografía de la RAE verás que dicen bien claro que las mayúsculas deben ir acentuadas igual que las minúsculas.
> 
> Saludos


 
MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS


----------



## ILT

La razón por la que se omitieron mucho tiempo fue porque las máquinas de escribir no permitían poner la tilde en las mayúsculas, pero ahora con las computadoras, podemos nuevamente cumplir con la regla ortográfica.

Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

Ahora se omiten por desconocimiento del buen uso de la lengua o bien por "rarezas" editoriales. Por ejemplo, creo que el periódico El Mundo ha optado por no ponerle tildes a las mayúsculas. No estoy seguro de esto, ya que leo la versión electrónica, así que si me equivoco, corregidme. Pero hace algunos años no lo hacían. También la cabecera de El País, es EL PAIS sin tilde en la i, ya que ha sido así siempre y según les oí en tiempo no pegaba ponerle la tilde en la i.

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## Benjamín Martínez Rosales

Hola, necesito encontrar alguna referencia bibliográfica o en la red que se refiera a la acentuación en letras mayúsculas, ya que acá en México, mucha gente no acentúa las letras mayúsculas, aludiendo a una licencia que se aplica cuando se escribe en máquina de escribir mecánica.

¿Alguien me puede ayudar? ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Benjamín,

Lo tienes muy fácil, basta con que entres en la página de la Real Academia Española : rae.es (precedido del http:// y las tres w) y busques en la lista de la izquierda "ortografía". Das allí con el cursor y se te abre una página con las reglas de ortografia. En el capítulo IV (sobre la acentuación ) , pág 31 del documento, encontrarás la regla sobre los acentos en las mayúsculas .

Hay que acentuar las mayúsculas si corresponde.


----------



## Ed the Editor

Benjamín Martínez Rosales said:
			
		

> Hola, necesito encontrar alguna referencia bibliográfica o en la red que se refiera a la acentuación en letras mayúsculas, ya que acá en México, mucha gente no acentúa las letras mayúsculas, aludiendo a una licencia que se aplica cuando se escribe en máquina de escribir mecánica.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? ¡Muchas gracias!


Benjamín,

¡Bienvenido al foro!

No he usado una máquina de escribir mecánica _española_, pero creo haber oído que aquellas máquinas tuvieron teclas para letras _minúsculas_ acentuadas, pero no las tuvieron para letras _mayúsculas_ acentuadas. 

Quizás algúna persona de habla española que haya usado estas máquinas pueda confirmar o negar esto.

Estoy de acuerdo que se debe usar acentuación con letras mayúsculas, tanto como dice la RAE. Con un ordenador, es tan fácil como hacerlo con letras minúsculas.

Ojalá que esto sea de ayuda.


----------



## Servando

Es correcto, la máquina de escribir mecánica si bien permitía el acento en las mayúsculas, este se perdía, porque quedaba como una mancha dentro de la letra.


----------



## Rayines

Servando said:
			
		

> Es correcto, la máquina de escribir mecánica si bien permitía el acento en las mayúsculas, este se perdía, porque quedaba como una mancha dentro de la letra.


Es cierto...¡Qué recuerdo!....Por eso estoy chocha (¡encantada!) con el uso del teclado de la compu, porque me permite que los acentos en las may*Ú*sculas se distingan claramente!


----------



## Maruja14

Ed the Editor said:
			
		

> Benjamín,
> 
> ¡Bienvenido al foro!
> 
> No he usado una máquina de escribir mecánica _española_, pero creo haber oído que aquellas máquinas tuvieron teclas para letras _minúsculas_ acentuadas, pero no las tuvieron para letras _mayúsculas_ acentuadas.
> 
> Quizás algúna persona de habla española que haya usado estas máquinas pueda confirmar o negar esto.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que se debe usar acentuación con letras mayúsculas, tanto como dice la RAE. Con un ordenador, es tan fácil como hacerlo con letras minúsculas.
> 
> Ojalá que esto sea de ayuda.


 
Las máquinas antiguas (yo sí las he usado y ¡aún hay una en casa de mi padre!) cuando pulsabas una tecla movía el carro (que arrastraba el papel) un espacio para que la siguiente letra saliese al lado. Cuando pulsabas la tecla de la tilde, el carro no se movía y, así, al pulsar la vocal quedaba debajo de la tilde que ya estaba escrita.

Podías acentuar las mayúsculas. Pero salvo la Ú (que la tilde se quedaba dentro, horrible), el resto quedaban emborronadas y medio tachadas porque, claro, el acento estaba pensado para la altura de las minúsculas.


----------



## Like an Angel

Ahora sabemos que no es un error de ortografía y que, es más, es obligatorio escribir los acentos gráficos sobre las mayúsculas, pero ¿a qué ilustre iluminado se le habrá ocurrido semejante barrabasada?, todavía recuerdo a mis señoritas del primario diciendo "las mayúsculas *no* llevan acento"


----------



## jester.

Sólo quisiera remarcar que ya se ha discutado este tema algunas veces en el foro. Introducidlo en la función de búsqueda y veréis.


----------



## Instigador

Servando said:
			
		

> Es correcto, la máquina de escribir mecánica si bien permitía el acento en las mayúsculas, este se perdía, porque quedaba como una mancha dentro de la letra.


DENTRO DE LA LETRA DE LA LÍNEA SUPERIOR.


----------



## Maruja14

Instigador said:
			
		

> DENTRO DE LA LETRA DE LA LÍNEA SUPERIOR.


 
No, no, no estoy de acuerdo. Quedaba encima de la parte de arriba de la letra a la que pretendías ponerle el acento.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## 140278

No hay ninguna regla que prescriba que las letras mayúsculas estén exentas de tilde.


----------



## Benjamín Martínez Rosales

Muchas gracias a todos; sí, de hecho yo conozco esta regla ortográfica que es por demás básica, sin embargo lo que yo buscaba era un respaldo bibliográfico con el cual poder apoyar mi argumentación con algunos compañeros que insisten en no acentuar las palabras mayúsculas, incluso cuando escriben a mano o usando un procesador de textos.

Gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## laffprince

Con respecto a uno de los comentarios claro que son acentuadas todas las palabras, sin embargo es diferente hablar de la tilde (acento ortográfico).  Recordemos que la ortografía (incluyendo el uso de los signos como la como, el punto, signos de exclamación y otros auxiliares; entre los cuales podría hablarse de la tilde) permiten mejor la comprensión del lector.  Y como dijo un profesor universitario, procure guardar el estilo y sea ortográfico. (Esto significa, si tilda una palabra MAYÚSCULA, deberá tildar todas las PALABRAS MAYÚSCULAS, SEGÚN SU ORTOGRAFÍA.  Y no sólo algunas).


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Mayúsculas con tilde. A los mi generación (nací en 1944) nos enseñaron que las mayúsculas no debían llevar tilde, pero hoy día la cuestión es diferente y yo creo que si deben llevarla porque ilustran al lector especialmente cuando da con palabras en mayúscula que no conoce.


----------



## luger

En ocasiones, por cuestiones de diseño se omiten las tildes, sin embargo me ha tocado ver a algunos que escriben textos completamente en mayúsculas, para según ellos, no tener que preocuparse por acentuar las palabras,puf....


----------



## mcmc

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con I love translating, si se coloca una tilde sobre una mayúscula con una máquina de escribir lo que quedará parecerá más bien un manchón.


----------



## X.Cyclop

A mi en la escuela me dijeron que "era opcional" el acento en las mayúsculas.


----------



## pickypuck

X.Cyclop said:
			
		

> A mi en la escuela me dijeron que "era opcional" el acento en las mayúsculas.


 
Bueno, gracias al foro de WordReference te has enterado de que no es opcional  

¡Olé!


----------



## tamakun

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Bueno, gracias al foro de WordReference te has enterado de que no es opcional
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Con perdòn del amigo coforista PickyPuck (Creo que lo escribì bien) con este foro aprendimos, ya que me incluyo, que las reglas han cambiado ya que al igual que el anterior coforista aprendi en el colegio que las mayùsculas no se acentuaban y sobre esto quiero aclarar que los profesores no daban las clases de memoria, ni  como ellos entendieran sino que se guiaban por un libro de texto aprobado por el ministerio de educacion de la naciòn Con afecto y respeto Tamakùn


----------



## elcampet

Coincido con quienes dicen que hasta no hace mucho en las escuelas se enseñaba que las mayúsculas no llevan acento ortográfico. Fue con el uso generalizado de las computadoras (versión en español) cuando se hizo posible acentuar las mayúsculas, incluso los periódicos las escribían sin tilde. Cosa curiosa, yo tuve una secretaria que escribía todo con puras mayúculas para no equivocarse, sin embargo eso no evitó que yo la despidiera, pues las faltas de ortografía también se le daban de manera MAYÚSCULA. Jaja..


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos,  

Quiero salir de mi duda ya que un sabelotodo en mi oficina dice que las mayúsculas no llevan tilde y yo insisto en que sí.

¿Hay algún hilo sobre esto?

Gracias,

Ayaram7700


----------



## efervescente

ayaram7700 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quiero salir de mi duda ya que un sabelotodo en mi oficina dice que las mayúsculas no llevan tilde y yo insisto en que sí.
> 
> ¿Hay algún hilo sobre esto?
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Ayaram7700


 
Es verdad, en las mayúsculas nunca se ponen tildes! Creo que esto es así,porque me lo enseñaron.


----------



## Honeypum

Hay varios hilos sobre eso, a ver si encuentro alguno y te pongo el link.
Las mayúsculas sí llevan tilde.

Igualmente, creo que la mejor forma de que convenzas a tu amigo es que imprimas lo que dispone la RAE al respecto:



> Tilde en las mayúsculas
> Las letras mayúsculas deben escribirse con tilde si les corresponde llevarla según las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español, tanto si se trata de palabras escritas en su totalidad con mayúsculas como si se trata únicamente de la mayúscula inicial:
> _Su hijo se llama Ángel. _
> _ADMINISTRACIÓN_
> _ATENCIÓN, POR FAVOR. _
> 
> La Real Academia Española nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario.
> La acentuación gráfica de las letras mayúsculas no es opcional, sino obligatoria, y afecta a cualquier tipo de texto. Las únicas mayúsculas que no se acentúan son las que forman parte de las siglas; así, _CIA_ (sigla del inglés _Central Intelligence Agency_) no lleva tilde, aunque el hiato entre la vocal cerrada tónica y la vocal abierta átona exigiría, según las reglas de acentuación, tildar la _i_.
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


​


----------



## ayaram7700

Gracias Honeypum, esa es mi idea tambien.


----------



## tatis

"La tilde no debe omitirse cuando la letra que deba llevarla esté escrita en mayúscula..."

Tomado del Diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco de la RAE.


----------



## efervescente

Honeypum said:


> Hay varios hilos sobre eso, a ver si encuentro alguno y te pongo el link.
> Las mayúsculas sí llevan tilde.
> 
> Igualmente, creo que la mejor forma de que convenzas a tu amigo es que imprimas lo que dispone la RAE al respecto:
> 
> [/center]


 
*SI LO DICE LA REAL ACADEMIA DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA SERÁ ASÍ! YA LO SE PARA LA PRÓXIMA VEZ!   pensaba que las mayúsculas no necesitan tildes! no somos nada.. jaja *


----------



## roxcyn

Sí, creo que debe llevar pero yo sé que algunos no lo hacen.  Para mí, la tecnología ayuda.  Así todos puede escribirlo: Á, Í, Ó,É etc


----------



## ILT

Hola Ayaram:

Este es uno de los hilos donde se ha discutido este tema de las tildes.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

efervescente said:


> SI LO DICE LA REAL ACADEMIA DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA SERÁ ASÍ!



No sólo eso, el DPD está editado por la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, no es únicamente la de España.

Además, también llevan tilde las abreviaturas e iniciales: de "página", "pág." y de "Ángel", "Á.".


----------



## efervescente

Jellby said:


> No sólo eso, el DPD está editado por la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, no es únicamente la de España.
> 
> Además, también llevan tilde las abreviaturas e iniciales: de "página", "pág." y de "Ángel", "Á.".


 
*¡NO TENÍA IDEA!  Está bien saberlo,Thanks! *
P.D:He puesto las masyúsculas con tildes,Ya voy improving.


----------



## lazarus1907

ayaram7700 said:


> Hola a todos*:*
> 
> Quiero salir de mi duda*,* ya que un sabelotodo en mi oficina dice que las mayúsculas no llevan tilde y yo insisto en que sí.


La Real Academia nunca ha dicho que las mayúsculas no deban llevar tilde, aunque muchos profesores lo hayan interpretado al revés, y también dice que después del saludo en las cartas (Hola)se usan los dos puntos, no la coma, que es un anglicismo ortográfico.


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

Antes por problemas de tipografía era difícil imprimir un texto con mayúsculas acentuadas. Por eso los periódicos no llevaban acentos en las mayúsculas. Ahora, con las nuevas tecnologías, es posible (y obligatorio) acentuarlas.


----------



## ayaram7700

lazarus1907 said:


> La Real Academia nunca ha dicho que las mayúsculas no deban llevar tilde, aunque muchos profesores lo hayan interpretado al revés, y también dice que después del saludo en las cartas (Hola)se usan los dos puntos, no la coma, que es un anglicismo ortográfico.


 
Lazarus,

Lo lamento, la verdad es que soy bien cuidadosa con lo que escribo, el problema es que aquí estoy casi 99% en inglés... se me pasan algunas cosas. Gracias por la corrección,

Que pases un lindo fin de semana

Ayaram7700


----------



## ayaram7700

pickypuck said:


> Bueno, gracias al foro de WordReference te has enterado de que no es opcional
> 
> ¡Olé!


¿OPCIONAL?Voto por la palabra "optativo" o "a elección"


----------



## ena 63

Hola:

Pickypuck, yo también leo la versión electrónica de El Mundo, y como puedes ver,

GARZÓN AUTORIZÓ LA MARCHA
RETIRADA DEL ESPAÑOL EN MEDIO DE LA POLÉMICA
FÓRMULA 1 | GP ITALIA

sí ponen acentos en las mayúsculas, 

saludos


----------



## pickypuck

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pickypuck, yo también leo la versión electrónica de El Mundo, y como puedes ver,
> 
> GARZÓN AUTORIZÓ LA MARCHA
> RETIRADA DEL ESPAÑOL EN MEDIO DE LA POLÉMICA
> FÓRMULA 1 | GP ITALIA
> 
> sí ponen acentos en las mayúsculas,
> 
> saludos


 
Sí y también ya en la versión impresa. Antes no lo hacían. Me alegro de este cambio.

¡Olé!


----------



## tatis

roxcyn said:


> Sí, creo que debe llevar pero yo sé que algunos no lo hacen. Para mí, la tecnología ayuda. Así todos puede escribirlo: Á, Í, Ó,É etc


 
roxcyn: ¿Qué teclas oprimes para obtener las mayúsculas acentuadas?
Cuando estoy escribiendo algo y necesito mayúsculas acentuadas casi siempre me voy a _insert_, luego _symbol_.  La única que sé como escribirla es la Ñ, y claro, rara vez la uso.

Gracias


----------



## Jellby

Instalas un teclado español (no necesitas uno físico, sólo decirle al ordenador que tu teclado es español, aunque no lo sea) y entonces presionas:

Acento (tecla muerta)
Mayúsculas y, sin soltar, la vocal que quieras.


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:


> Instalas un teclado español (no necesitas uno físico, sólo decirle al ordenador que tu teclado es español, aunque no lo sea) y entonces presionas:
> 
> Acento (tecla muerta)
> Mayúsculas y, sin soltar, la vocal que quieras.


 
Jellby, ¿qué es eso del "acento - tecla muerta"?


----------



## tatis

Jellby said:


> Instalas un teclado español (no necesitas uno físico, sólo decirle al ordenador que tu teclado es español, aunque no lo sea) y entonces presionas:
> 
> Acento (tecla muerta)
> Mayúsculas y, sin soltar, la vocal que quieras.


 
Hola Jellby:

¿Sabes cómo escribirlas usando la tecla Alt?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Con respecto a este tema recurrente (sobre el cual debería escribirse una ficha y ya), recuerdo que la ortografía de 1957 decía algo así como "se podrán omitir las tildes sobre letras mayúsculas *cuando los medios utilizados para la publicación no lo permitan hacer*", y cualquiera que haya aprendido a usar una máquina de escribir recordará lo feo que quedaban las tildes sobre mayúsculas. 

Esta licencia ya no se incluye más en la ortografía porque los medios actuales de publicación no tienen limitaciones para representar adecuadamente una letra mayúscula con tilde.

La supuesta regla de la que tantos discuten debe haber sido inventada de tanto leer impresos y escritos a máquina donde hasta hace 40 años tales tildes no podían ponerse o afeaban el escrito. Es una regla inexistente "deducida" de una realidad. No una verdadera regla.


----------



## Patriccke

ESPAÑA está escrito con tilde y en mayúsculas sobre el pasaporte, los sellos... y las pesetas


----------



## Honeypum

Patriccke said:


> ESPAÑA está escrito con tilde y en mayúsculas sobre el pasaporte, los sellos... y las pesetas


 
España no lleva tilde. Es una palabra grave terminada en vocal.

Debes referirte a la letra "ñ", ¿no?


----------



## Patriccke

Honeypum said:


> España no lleva tilde. Es una palabra grave terminada en vocal.
> 
> Debes referirte a la letra "ñ", ¿no?


No hablo de un acento. La tilde es la "serpiente" sobre la ñ, ¿no?


----------



## Honeypum

Patriccke said:


> No hablo de un acento. La tilde es la "serpiente" sobre la ñ, ¿no?


 
Sí, también se llama tilde a esa rayita sobre la "ñ". 
Pero la tilde a la que nos referíamos era al "acento", es decir, la rayita oblicua que va sobre la sílaba tónica, si cumple determinadas reglas de acentuación.

Por ejemplo: "contesté mal" la rayita sobre la é es la tilde.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> Sí, también se llama tilde. Pero la tilde es el "acento", es decir, la rayita oblicua que va sobre la sílaba tónica, si cumple determinadas reglas de acentuación.
> 
> Por ejemplo: "contesté mal" la rayita sobre la é es la tilde.


La de la ñ también se llama _tilde_.


----------



## Honeypum

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La de la ñ también se llama _tilde_.


 
¡Eso he dicho! Un poco tarde lo he aclarado, pero eso quería decir.

Y también que nosotros estábamos hablando del acento.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> ¡Eso he dicho! Un poco tarde lo he aclarado, pero eso quería decir.


Perdón .


----------



## María Archs

La Constitución Española, en uno de sus artículos principales, dice que nadie será discriminado por su sexo, ideología, raza o religión. 
Por lo tanto las mayúsculas llevan acento para no ser discriminadas de las minúsculas.
Es broma.... Se acentúan porque así lo manda las reglas ortográficas y refleja la RAE en sus normas gramaticales.
Saludos,

María


----------



## fran kornbacher

Las mayusculas llevan tilde si les corresponde. Ejemplo: Africa, PERU, Orgiva, BOGOTA. la Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario.

Take Care


----------



## fran kornbacher

Perdonen que no haya puesto los tildes, pero es que mi tablero no me lo permite.

Take Care


----------



## Jellby

Honeypum said:


> Jellby, ¿qué es eso del "acento - tecla muerta"?



La tecla de acento es una "tecla muerta", significa que la pulsas (y la sueltas) y no sale nada, pero si a continuación pulsas una vocal (u otra letra que admita el acento), esta segunda letra saldrá con acento. En las máquinas de escribir, la tecla de acento producía un acento, pero el carro no avanzaba, con lo que podías escribir la letra bajo el acento sin "dar marcha atrás".



> ¿Sabes cómo escribirlas usando la tecla Alt?



No, nunca me ha hecho falta y además ese sistema no me funciona en linux. Cambiar la configuración del teclado es mucho más seguro (para mí), puedes ademar tener un botón en algún sitio visible, de manera que con un clic puedes cambiar la configuración del teclado entre varios idiomas.

Seguro que en alguno de los mensajes "fijos" del foro inglés-español están los códigos con ALT en Windows.


----------



## Anna Serrano

Hola.

Primero, muy interesantes las aportaciones.

He estudiado algo de diseño gráfico y este era un tema que se trató en alguna ocasión. 
Antiguamente era imposible acentuar las "tipografias de caja alta" (mayúsculas) puesto que no existía el espacio para incluir la tilde. 
Se aceptó esta convención y las publicaciones periódicas no acetuaban sus mayúsculas. Este error se perpetuó cuando se diseñaron las máquinas de escribir y realmente, como dice algun miembro más arriba, "no era nada estético".
Más adelante, tecnológicamente fue posible introducir la tilde y se debe introducir siempre porqué es la norma establecida por la RAE.

Ahora bien, hay personas que no quieren acentuar su nombre o su apellido. Esto pasa, por ejemplo, con nombre propios acentuados en catalán y castellano en los que varían de tilde abierta o cerrada (à/á). Hay muchas personas que no los acentúan amparándose en esta antigua ineficiencia tecnológica y esto es respetado y aceptado por buena parte de los lingüistas. Conozco muy de cerca un caso.

Saludos,

Anna


----------



## laffprince

Estaba un poquititititito frustrada por tener que irme a dormir comer, o descansar y no poder participar en el Foro, mi aporte para el foro, era sobre el estudio científico de la lengua, algo así como lingüística, y como era tan espontáneo me había quedado precioso, sólo un detalle, no se si no entré en conferencia y el mensaje se perdió.  Las principales ideas de mi dialogo van algo así:
1. Alguien ya lo dijo: vean las conclusiones a que llegamos en el hilo anterior relacionado con el tema (mayúsculas con tilde). (Cada quien sacó sus propias concluisones). (No queremos ser sabelotodo como el amigo de la oficina de ayaram).
2. No es lo mismo acento, que acento ortográfico o tilde. Lo primero se relaciona principalmente con las entonaciones del habla, es decir, las disminuciones o fuerzas de voz en las palabras. (Investíguese sobre los tipos de acento), Lo segundo (que es el acento ortográfico) lo relacionaré principalmente con la forma correcta de escribir las palabras, y su estudio va dirigido principalmente a la tilde, que es un gráfico o grafía del acento. Ejemplo: las palabras siguientes, tienen diferente significado: célebre, celebre, celebré.
3. Se preguntó también en el foro como tildar la las letras correspondientes al idioma, con el uso de computadoras o computadores personales aquí algunas respuestas: 
Alt + 181 Á         y minúsculas Alt + 160 = á 
Alt + 144 É                           Alt + 130 = é
Alt + 214 Í                            Alt + 161 = í
Alt + 224 Ó                           Alt + 162 = ó
Alt + 233 Ú                           Alt + 233 = ú
4. La grafía superior de la Ñ o ñ, no se llama tilde, se llama, vírgula o virgulilla.
5. La correcta escritura o el uso de la ortografía, facilita la comunicación escrita o leída, por lo que es importante, hacer uso de todos los signos auxiliares de la ortografía, que incluye tildes, comas, puntos, y otros, (puede estudiarse específicamente), para facilitar la comunicación. Los científicos y los profesores de educación sistemática, se interesan por dar a conocer adecuadamente sus ideas en sus discursos y especialmente en sus escritos, puesto que se dirigen a diversos públicos y generan aportes al conocimiento, la cultura y lo social, por lo que es necesario escribir de la manera más conveniente al idioma, a fin de comunicarse. Y en el segundo plano los profesores estimulan la comprensión de lectura en sus técnicas educativas, por lo que se requiere del mejor material escrito, que incluya el respeto al lector, al disponer de todas las posibilidades idiomáticas que faciliten la comprensión.
6. SE SUGIERE QUE LOS TEXTOS ESCRITOS EN MAYÚSCULAS GUARDEN LAS FUNCIONES DEL IDIOMA, POR LO QUE SE REQUIERE QUE ESTOS TAMBIÉN SEAN ORTOGRÁFICOS Y COMUNIQUEN Y NO DESCOMPONGAN EL IDIOMA.
Feliz noche, para los que ya van por ese horario. Yo voy a almorzar, ya son las tres de la tarde.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

laffprince said:


> 4. La grafía superior de la Ñ o ñ, no se llama tilde, se llama, vírgula o virgulilla.



El apóstrofo <<'>>, la cedilla "ç" y la tilde de la _ñ _son todas virgulillas.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## laffprince

Información adicional, para la tilde, la coma, la grafía de la ñ y la "ç", a todas puede llamárseles vírgula o vigulilla, que significa línea o trazo (pequeño).

Sin embargo para su distinción a la tilde se le llama tilde o acento ortográfico y a las otras grafías que se representan por un palillo se les llama vírgula o virgulilla.

Léanse también las siguientes definiciones del diccionario: (el mundo.es)
VÍRGULA:
1.  f. Vara pequeña. 
2. Línea o trazo corto y fino. 
3. MED. Vibrión causante del cólera[cf11]1.

VIRGULILLA:
f. Cualquier signo ortográfico con forma de coma o trazo: la coma, la tilde o el signo que se coloca sobre la "ñ" son virgulillas.


----------



## Schenker

Hola. Me pregunto por qué razón no se ponen tildes (sobre todo en los periódicos) cuando las palabras están escritas con mayúsculas. 
Creo que en un comienzo no era posible poner los tildes en los computadores antiguos en las letras mayúsculas porque la letra se achicaba, pero ese problema tecnológico está superado, ¿entonces por qué se sigue sin poner los tildes?.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

He escuchado bastante gente que dice que no es preciso poner acentos en las PALABRAS QUE ESTAN EN MAYUSCULA SOSTENIDA, no obstante en el colegio nos regañan por hacer esto, según los profesores que he tenido hasta ahora debe colocárseles el acento. Yo se las coloco, mas no sé si ellos lo exigen para así poder evaluar, o porque no creen en eso, yo creo que es la primera.

Saludo.


----------



## Berenguer

Si no lo ponen, cosa que me consta que la mayoría lo hacen, es un error más de los muchos que tienen los periódicos. Aporto lo que dice el DPD: 
*7.* Acentuación de letras mayúsculas
Las letras mayúsculas, tanto si se trata de iniciales como si se integran en una palabra escrita enteramente en mayúsculas, deben llevar tilde si así les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación: _Ángel, PROHIBIDO PISAR EL CÉSPED._ No se acentúan, sin embargo, las mayúsculas que forman parte de las sigla

Un saludo.


----------



## Guachipem

Creo que antiguamente no era necesario poner tilde a las mayúsculas. Yo tuve una profesora hace 10 años (cuando yo tenía 8) que me dio clase el año antes de jubilarse, que no quería que pusiéramos tilde a las mayúsculas. Después de ella, todos los demás profesores me han dicho que sí es necesario. Nombres como Óscar a los que antes no se le ponía tilde, ahora sí deben llevarla.
Por cierto, sí es cierto que todo el mundo se salta esa norma. Los nombres de las calles, al menos aquí, están en mayúscula y sin tilde (menos los que yo voy corrigiendo) jeje


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por sus respuestas. Es increible que medios de comunicación tan importantes como los periódicos cometan ese error ¿verdad?.

Saludos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

La nueva _Ortografía _refuerza la regla de que las mayúsculas deben acentuarse cuando así lo precisen las normas de acentuación. En su apartado 4.10, pág. 53 dice:«Las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde según las reglas dadas. Ejemplos: _África, PERÚ, Órgiva, BOGOTÁ._ *La Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario*».
​Tomado de http://www.ati.es/gt/lengua-informatica/estilo/acentos.html. Las negritas las puse yo.


----------



## josepV

¡La tecnología no lo ha superado todavía!. 
Sigue habiendo muchos buscadores en los que debo escribir Fern?andez  para que me devuelva los Fernandez y los Fernández. 
Y tiene su parte de lógica. Parte de mi empresa está en otros paises y usan teclados ingleses por lo que al introducir datos, procuran evitar los acentos.


----------



## Prog Lady

Hace muchos años trabajé una imprenta, y uno de los tipógrafos más antiguos (que todavía usaba tipos de plomo) me comentó que los tipos de las mayúsculas venían sin tilde, y no se les podía agregar, de modo que tenían que usarlos sin tilde siempre. Además, en ese entonces, en las máquinas de escribir, el acento en las mayúsculas se superponía con la letra. No sé si ésos habrán sido algunos de los motivos, pero de todos modos ya no hay excusa para no usarlos. Los procesadores de texto de PC permiten acentuar las mayúsculas desde hace 20 años.


----------



## Prog Lady

¡Los perezosos siempre encuentran una excusa para no poner tildes!


----------



## Mangato

He ojeado, el manual de ortografía práctica de Miranda Podadera ed. 34 que recoge las directrices de la RAE de 1 de enero de 1959 (ya llovió) y en las observaciones  de la normativa  de aplicación obligatoria, número 9 dice textualmente:

Toda letra debe acentuarse cuando le corresponda, aunque sea mayúscula.

Más claro, agua

MG


----------



## almohada

Hola a todos:

Es una realidad ver los horrores que hay en los periódicos. Yo tenía un profesor que nos pedía el periódico para que aprendiéramos a no cometer los errores que allí existían.
En todos los documentos que he leído acerca del acento gráfico en las mayúsculas, en ninguno se manifiesta que es una tarea opcional, menos aún que no se debe colocar la tilde.
Hay personas que escriben todo en mayúsculas para evitar poner la tilde por desconocimiento de las reglas y de esta manera creen que no están cometiendo algún error.


----------



## laturka_siempre

Si fueran sin acentos las mayúsculas, en el colegio y universidad hubiese escrito todo con mayúscula, y no hubiese reprobado nunca...


----------



## Yo no fui

Hola, tengo una pregunta sobre acentos en palabras que sean mayusculas. Por ejemplo cuando una oración es en mayusculas y hay una palabra con acento. ¿Se tiene que poner el acento o no?


----------



## hosec

Yo no fui said:


> Hola, tengo una pregunta sobre acentos en palabras que sean mayúsculas. Por ejemplo cuando una oración es en mayúsculas y hay una palabra con acento. ¿Se tiene que poner el acento o no?


 

Sí, siempre. Tanto en las mayúsculas como en las minúsculas.

Bienvenido al foro.

SAlud


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Sí.

---------


----------



## Novata.tw

Hola a tod@s.

Podrían decirme si es cierto eso de que "todas las palabras que deben llevar tilde, lo llevan, incluso si va sobre letra mayúscula."

Tengo esta duda porque no recuerdo quién nos ha enseñado que se puede omitir "tílde" cuando la letra es mayúscula inicial de la frase.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Jellby

Es completamente cierto, la tilde no distingue entre mayúsculas y minúsculas.

La única razón de que a veces se diga lo contrario es que con las máquinas de escribir mecánicas no era posible (o era complicado, lento y quedaba mal) poner tildes sobre las letras mayúsculas, entonces por razones técnicas se admitía no ponerla. Pero siempre que sea posible (y hoy en día lo es), deben ponerse las tildes sobre las mayúsculas igual que sobre las minúsculas.

Sólo tiene sentido no poner la tilde en los crucigramas.


----------



## Novata.tw

muchas gracias, Jellby y Conchita
Ahora ya lo tengo muy claro ^_^ besos


----------



## yonomeacerdo

Creo que sí su ordenador lo permite, y a usted le es fácil, sería conveniente acentuar las mayúsculas:  Alvaro, Alvarez, Agueda, Iñigo sendo nombre propios llevan acento,
ágape, ínclito, óbulo son nombres comunes, pero al escribirse con minúsculas no presentan problema alguno al respecto.


----------



## 140278

Jellby said:


> Es completamente cierto, la tilde no distingue entre mayúsculas y minúsculas.
> 
> Sólo tiene sentido no poner la tilde en los crucigramas.



Yo estuve escribiendo la tilde en las palabras de los *crucigramas*, pero me resultó incómoda, por lo que dejé de hacerlo muy pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

140278 said:


> Yo estuve escribiendo la tilde en las palabras de los *crucigramas*, pero me resultó incómoda, por lo que dejé de hacerlo muy pronto.



Más que incómodo es que suele ser incoherente. Cuando una letra pertenece a dos palabras que se cruzan, puede que tenga que llevar tilde en una de ellas y en la otra no, por lo que poner la tilde es un poco arbitrario, ¿no?


----------



## Valtiel

Bueno, creo que todo ha sido dicho y redicho ya, pero yo voy a añadir mi granito de arena recomendando no fiarse nunca de ningún escrito, aunque sea un libro: siempre se pueden cometer errores... Desde aquí, en mi silla, puedo ver títulos de libros "mal" escritos (no es que estén del todo mal, pero, en estos casos concretos, hay mayúsculas que no deberían serlo), ¡imagínate! También puede ser que sea yo, que soy muy quisquilloso... 

Resumiendo: duda siempre de todo y busca y contrasta por tu cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## elcidcampeador

NUEVA PREGUNTA -- HILOS UNIDOS
(Por favor, revisad antes si hay hilos existentes para la misma duda. Gracias. Regla 1.)​
¿Se acentúan las mayúsculas?


----------



## Colchonero

Sí, siempre.


----------



## Lurrezko

Te adjunto la entrada del DPD, para corroborar las palabras (dos) del amigo Colchonero:

*7.* Acentuación de letras mayúsculas
Las letras mayúsculas, tanto si se trata de iniciales como si se integran en una palabra escrita enteramente en mayúsculas, deben llevar tilde si así les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación: _Ángel, PROHIBIDO PISAR EL CÉSPED._ No se acentúan, sin embargo, las mayúsculas que forman parte de las siglas (→ sigla,5b)

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lavecilla

*Muchìsimas personas hacen esa pregunta, amèn de las que no la hacen pero estàn convencidas de que no se acentùan. Entre unas y otras forman legiòn: ¿Serìa una norma antigua?*


----------



## Colchonero

No, no es una norma antigua. Se debe a que las máquinas de escribir no permitían añadir acentos en las mayúsculas (las letras mayúsculas eran tan altas que las tildes se confundían con ellas y no se veían). A partir de ahí, se extendió la leyenda de que no era obligatorio tildar las mayúsculas.


----------



## lavecilla

Colchonero said:


> No, no es una norma antigua. Se debe a que las máquinas de escribir no permitían añadir acentos en las mayúsculas (las letras mayúsculas eran tan altas que las tildes se confundían con ellas y no se veían). A partir de ahí, se extendió la leyenda de que no era obligatorio tildar las mayúsculas.



*Gracias, no se me habìa ocurrido.*


----------



## Calambur

lavecilla said:


> *Gracias, no se me habìa ocurrido.*


Tampoco era posible poner tildes sobre las mayúsculas en las composiciones tipográficas "tradicionales". 
Aquí tenés una imagen que puede ayudar a comprender lo que digo: en los espacios correspondientes a cada línea de texto, si se ponía una mayúscula era imposible -excepto en una edición muy esmerada- poner una mayúscula acentuada (la mayúscula ocupaba todo el alto de la línea).

En ediciones muy cuidadas se utilizaban unas mayúsculas pequeñitas, las llamadas versales o versalitas, que eran/son más chicas que las mayúsculas normales. A ésas sí se las podía acentuar.

Pero, confirmando lo que ya te han dicho, las mayúsculas se acentúan.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Ya nadie se acuerda de cuando escribíamos a mano? Aquellas cartas..., tan largas.
A mi querida y añorada amiga Ángela, que además era de Ávila. Nunca les faltaron los acentos.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> ¿Ya nadie se acuerda de cuando escribíamos a mano? Aquellas cartas..., tan largas.
> A mi querida y añorada amiga Ángela, que además era de Ávila. Nunca les faltaron los acentos.


Bueno, por lo visto hay una legión que piensa que no se acentúan, por lo tanto supongo que en las cartas escritas a mano tampoco las acentuaban.
Lindo coche, Pina, me muero de envidia.
_


----------

